# What size oil filter



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

is our filter the same that was on 98+ C5 vettes? I went to walmart to pick up a new filter but they didn't have anything listed in their books


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Not sure if it's the same as a c5 or not...

But it's a FRAM XX3506 filter.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

HotRodGuy said:


> is our filter the same that was on 98+ C5 vettes? I went to walmart to pick up a new filter but they didn't have anything listed in their books


Yep, the LS1, LS6 (C5 Z06), and LS2 motors all take the same filter. 

AMSOIL makes a filter for the GTO, part number is EAO32:
AMSOIL Ea Oil Filter


----------

